# Jebao wp10



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone selling these locally?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

WP25? didn't know there was a 10 model?
Kraken sells the WP25 for $80

Upon google search there is a 10 - who knew??

Call Kraken and see if he can get it for you?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

WP10 is a new model for the nano enthusiasts


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Kamal,

I will be getting them in sometime next month or so.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Flazky said:


> Hey Kamal,
> 
> I will be getting them in sometime next month or so.


The WP10 came about before the WP25, actually. It is their analog to the MP10 in terms of flow.

While you are thinking about expanding your Jabao line, I would definitely be interested in purchasing some of Jabao's DC Pumps.

Your Jabao prices are awesome. I'd be happy give you the business.

Keep it in mind please!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Flazky said:


> Hey Kamal,
> 
> I will be getting them in sometime next month or so.


Price please!



Steel_Wind said:


> The WP10 came about before the WP25, actually. It is their analog to the MP10 in terms of flow.
> 
> While you are thinking about expanding your Jabao line, I would definitely be interested in purchasing some of Jabao's DC Pumps.
> 
> ...


No, the wp10s just came out last December, the wp25s have been around for a while now.


----------

